# Illustrator10-Pinsel-in Pfade umwandeln



## senor_max (8. Juli 2004)

Einen wunderschönen...,
mich würde es mal brennend interessieren, ob es möglich ist eine
Grafik die mit dem Pinsel erzeugt worden ist (in meinen Fall habe ich
mal die Vorlage des Pinselstriches genommen) hinterher in einen 
Pfad umzuwandeln. Also in der Art, wie mann eine Schrift in Pfade 
umwandeln kann...
Über eine Antwort/Lösung würde ich mich freuen! 

Verregnete Grüße aus HH


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

Mit Illustrator ist so etwas nicht möglich, aber es gibt ein paar nette Programme,
die das automatisch für Dich übernehmen. Zu nennen wäre da Adobe Streamline
sowie Corel Trace. Diese Programme sind kostenpflichtig, aber ich glaube,
den Streamline gibts auf der Adobe-Seite als Trial. 
Ich habe mal in der Uni in beide Programme reinschnuppern können und 
muss sagen, Streamline hat mich, obwohl es nicht so viele 
Auswahlmöglichleiten wie Trace hat, dahingehend mehr überzeugt, 
weil es genauer gearbeitet hat und somit auch für die Weiterverarbeitung 
komfortabler war.

Der einzige Weg, in Illustrator Pinselstriche in Pfade geht nur über das
Nachzeichnen der Linien.

bewölkte Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## senor_max (8. Juli 2004)

Schönen Dank für die prompte Antwort!
Hatte mir schon sowas gedacht - müßte man direkt mal bei Adobe
anstoßen, das zu verbessern!

Gruß und Dank!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Juli 2004)

Wieso verbessern? Es gibt doch ein Produkt aus dem Hause Adobe, welches 
"Strichzeichnungen" realisieren kann - nämlich den Streamline


----------



## senor_max (8. Juli 2004)

...ich würde es um ein vielfaches aber praktischer finden, wenn diese Funktion
auch im Illustrator zu finden wäre - zumal "Texte in Pfade umwandeln" ja auch 
kein zusätzliches Programm benötigt, gell...


----------



## thoru (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo senor_max,

wenn du den gwünschten Pinsel seperat auf deine
Arbeitsfläche ziehst bekommst du ein einzelnes 
Vektorobjekt, mit Ausnahme der Kalligrafiepinsel.

Dies ist nach meiner Sichtung für die Pinsel der Fall
die Standardmäßig bei Illustrator mitgeliefert werden.


cu
thoru


----------



## benkai (24. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

Pinsel und Stile lassen sich in Pfade umwandeln mit dem Befehl aus der Objekt Menu "Erweitern oder Aussehen erweitern"

MfG

Benkai


----------

